# Decoy workouts



## Dave Colborn

I posted this on another forum and didn't get much feedback.

If you decoy, what do you do to get in shape or stay in shape? Weights, cardio, kettlebells, ribbon dancing? 

Decoying a crap load of dogs, I think is the best way to stay in shape for decoying a bunch of dogs. Unfortunately I don't have many dogs to do bitework right now. 

I have another ten weeks of the weight program I am on, and then i want to try something else.


----------



## Jake Brandyberry

Depends on the sport. You talking ring or Psa?


----------



## Dave Colborn

Jake Brandyberry said:


> Depends on the sport. You talking ring or Psa?


Both. And police dogs. Suit work in general.


----------



## Jessica Kromer

Our helper does a lot of CrossFit. :wink:


----------



## Jake Brandyberry

Crossfit or plyometrics for ring. Lots of short bursts of intense energy. Also gives you that explosiveness that you need P90x is all based on plyos. PSA is more about core strength. Strong back and shoulders makes it easy. the problem I have found is that all the stupid yell makes it much hard to decoy trial wise. Takes all your wind away and therefore recovery time is drastically increased.


----------



## Brett Bowen

Jessica Kromer said:


> Our helper does a lot of CrossFit. :wink:


I second cross fit. I was in the best shape of my life when I was on the program and staying with it. The only problem I had with Crossfit is I got tired of my knees and elbows hurting all the time. All the Olympic lifts really took their toll on my joints. Once I started substituting the heavy lifts for something else that helped. 

Also look up the tabata protocol. That works real well too, especially if you are short on time. Can't be a 4 minute butt kicking of a work out.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Contact Tom Moorcroft (physician and NARA decoy - won the DSS last year) for suggestions on an exercise regimen:

[email protected]


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

I dont do anything special. I drink beer. So far it works for me.


----------



## kerry engels

Daniel Lybbert said:


> I dont do anything special. I drink beer. So far it works for me.


 

Now that's my kind of workout!


----------



## Lisa Brazeau

Lots of plyos and body-weight style lifting: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrUsrKq4AZI

Much more fun than ribbon dancing.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Lisa,

Can you invite her to training on Saturday?


----------



## Jason Davis

Daniel Lybbert said:


> I dont do anything special. I drink beer. So far it works for me.


Amen brother!! I found that some of the best decoys aren't in the greatest shape, so that's what I strive for lol.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau

I think she costs as much for a seminar as Jimmy V.


----------



## Meng Xiong

I thought I was in decent shape until I actually got into a suit. Mucho respect for anyone who works it in a suit.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Lisa Brazeau said:


> I think she costs as much for a seminar as Jimmy V.



Probably more, but think how much I could learn? ;-)


----------



## Doug Zaga

Thomas Barriano said:


> Probably more, but think how much I could learn? ;-)


Thomas if you wear that red hat and you will learn much :grin:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

What ever it takes Doug ;-)


----------



## Doug Zaga

Thomas Barriano said:


> What ever it takes Doug ;-)


...add some red suspenders!


----------



## Dave Colborn

Thanks for all the input!!


----------



## Bob Scott

Not a decoy but my guess would be endurance and sprint work with a lot of core training. Hand/eye coordination exercises such as handball, tennis, even boxing would be a good addition.
Football drills such as running tires.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Slightly off topic but I'm more interested in how well a decoy (especially a training decoy) reads and reacts to my dog. Then how fast he can run or how much he can bench press. JMO

Anyone ever work with Mark Rowe? Dude must have been pushing 400 lbs and was still one of the best ring suit decoys around.


----------



## Dave Colborn

Thomas Barriano said:


> Slightly off topic but I'm more interested in how well a decoy (especially a training decoy) reads and reacts to my dog. Then how fast he can run or how much he can bench press. JMO
> 
> Anyone ever work with Mark Rowe? Dude must have been pushing 400 lbs and was still one of the best ring suit decoys around.


 
Well, Thomas. It's my experience you don't eat twelve hamburgers and react well to a dog. Thus, scooting in the other direction, away from the twelve burgers, I was wondering what good decoys did to get and stay fit.

Yes, Mark Rowe was very good as a decoy the couple times I saw him. Wasn't he a college football player?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

I think you're right about Mark playing College football.
I'd like to have an in shape decoy that can read dogs. If I have to choose between the two. I'd go with the dog reader and not the athlete.


----------



## Dave Colborn

Thomas Barriano said:


> I think you're right about Mark playing College football.
> I'd like to have an in shape decoy that can read dogs. If I have to choose between the two. I'd go with the dog reader and not the athlete.


 
I hear you and don't disagree. I'd rather be both.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

When I was decoying one of the best things I did to stay in shape was work out in the suit. You may get a few funny looks, I tended to do it in my backyard for that reason (it was long enough for sprints), but nothing beats putting the suit on and then doing your sprints, jogging, etc. I used to do step aerobics in my living room in the suit \\/ It also helps you really learn to move in the suit.

If you don't want to do that, or can't for some reason, you might consider getting a weight belt or those ankle/wrist weights to help simulate the extra weight of a suit when working out.


----------



## Joao Freitas

Daniel Lybbert said:


> I dont do anything special. I drink beer. So far it works for me.



YEah , but i also run and gym.


----------



## Scott Williams

Here's a little workout for helper work. I'm sure the Ring Decoys could benefit from thus also.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-LG49jYw_0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Tim Connell

In addition to the cardio, and the usual workout and coordination stuff, you should probably let Jimmy run you ragged with some of his drills 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPSjw4CpG8M


----------



## Jason Davis

Tim Connell said:


> In addition to the cardio, and the usual workout and coordination stuff, you should probably let Jimmy run you ragged with some of his drills
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPSjw4CpG8M


Those aren't Jimmy's drills lol. That's the physical test for a French Ring decoy selection.


----------



## Tim Connell

Jason Davis said:


> Those aren't Jimmy's drills lol. That's the physical test for a French Ring decoy selection.


Oh, I figured playing soccer in bite pants was Jimmy's idea.


----------



## Mark Horne

You won't go far wrong with the Kettlebell training, the trick with decoy training is to think of the functional element of what you’re doing and design the training around that.
You can eat anything you like when you’re young, train or don't train with weights, stretching etc., bottom line if you don't do it properly you will pay dearly when you hit 40.

Weak points are the lower back, knees and rotator cuffs generally caused by muscle imbalance and poor training, then aggravated by the dynamic and repetitive nature of working the dogs.

All stomach exercises should involve a twist, lots of PLANK variations, lunges and split squats for the knees, Face Pulls for the rotators. All workouts should be based on the Periodization Principle used by professional athletes to maximise performance and minimise injury, and maintain longevity. Warming up and cooling down, a good Club should pay for a monthly visit for a remedial sports massage.
When you finish on the field, and you start that drive home, you need the protein shake and banana to tie you over until you get home for tea. I've seen a lot of the European helpers at work and many of them are literally like professional athletes, it’s very impressive.
Download a Beep Test onto your IPod so you can assess your cardio, its 8minutes long but it will be emotional, the good helpers get to level 10.5.

Best of luck

Mark


----------



## Dave Colborn

Mark Horne said:


> You can eat anything you like when you’re young, train or don't train with weights, stretching etc., bottom line if you don't do it properly you will pay dearly when you hit 40.


----------



## susan jones

" Pislner"


----------



## Jason Davis

Tim Connell said:


> Oh, I figured playing soccer in bite pants was Jimmy's idea.


My bad. I didn't get that far into the video.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Dave you're too old. Let the young ones do it!!!:smile:


----------



## Dave Colborn

Howard Gaines III said:


> Dave you're too old. Let the young ones do it!!!:smile:


Ha ha!!! Dont kid yourself. Should be able to decoy into your 60s!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Dave,

That's next year for you, right? ;-)


----------



## Dave Colborn

Thomas Barriano said:


> Dave,
> 
> That's next year for you, right? ;-)


Shit bird....


----------

